# My Puppy was Spayed at 2 months



## KHLOE (Mar 19, 2014)

The Human society spayed my puppy at the age of 2 months and 20 days after talking to many people with dogs now that I have a dog they say their vets refuse to do it before they reach 6 months old. I am not sure why they insisted on doing this at such a young age but I am worried about my baby now. What are some side effect that will happen because she was fixed so early in life?! She is fully healed from the surgery now and seems to be just fine... But I am hoping not to run into any complications because of this down the line.


----------



## Serbrider (Jan 30, 2014)

If it's already done and there are no forseeable complications (as in healing issues), don't worry about it. Your dog will most likely not go through hormonal changes or grow the same way others will, but there really isn't anything you can do about it.

Here's something that shows risks as well as benefits for you:
When To Spay When To Neuter

The reason that the Humane Society probably did it so early is so they can adopt out, not actively follow up to make sure the spay/neuter actually happened, and not worry about more puppies coming from this pup.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

All of my females have been spayed young. I have never let one go into heat. Maybe not as young as yours but still young. I've never had a problem related to early spaying.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Could happen does not mean it will.


----------



## OrangeJillius (May 29, 2013)

Hello, I just wanted to say that my girl was spayed right at 8 weeks and so far (she is 11 months now) there have been no complications. Also, my male dog (also from a shelter) was neutered at 10 weeks and he has had no issues, though he did take a while to really fill out to the point where he did not have a pin head. I have no idea if that is related to his puppy neuter or not.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

There is no point worrying about it. Youngsters bounce back from surgery quickly so that is the upside of it.

Your shelter, well lots of shelters have government regulations that they cannot adopt a pet out that is not altered. And it makes sense. They are in the business of dealing with dogs that people are unable or unwilling to take care of. Making sure those dogs do not reproduce is important. Unfortunately, vouchers for spay/neuter, and requiring people to spay/neuter within so many months, don't work. People don't bother, and the shelters have to deal with their failures. So they've been burned. 

There are some types of cancers for which your dog has an increased risk, and other types, of cancer that your dog will not get. Call it a wash, as you had no choice in the matter. It is far better that your puppy is with you in a home at this critical stage, than stuck in a shelter until she is 6 months or 18 months old when people prefer to alter.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This video is long, but informative. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enPCZA1WFKY


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Early Spay & Neuter some information from another vet, pro bono.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

Shelters and rescues speuter puppies because a) it is frequently the law that they must be speutered before being leaving the shelter/rescue and b) they really don't want that puppy's puppies winding up in the same shelter that their mom/dad was adopted from.


----------



## Cara Fusinato (May 29, 2011)

Don't worry about it. You are doing a great thing giving a home to a pup without one. The early spay won't specifically be an issue. The most important thing is how you care for your dog as she grows (good food, appropriate medical care, comfortable environment, solid training).


----------

